# Blank Tall Hoodies



## Torstein

Bump a diddle doo


----------



## Zak

what i do is just go around to different random stores and see what they have. and btw, no need to bump a thread thats only a day old.


----------



## Grinsk

I think this is exactly what you're looking for, they're also Canadian.

Thuggie – Why Not Apparel Inc.


----------



## fattrav

Grinsk said:


> I think this is exactly what you're looking for, they're also Canadian.
> 
> Thuggie – Why Not Apparel Inc.



im shaking my head right now...


----------



## tj_ras

Grinsk said:


> I think this is exactly what you're looking for, they're also Canadian.
> 
> Thuggie – Why Not Apparel Inc.


For some reason when i look at those i have thoughts of an infomercial and the quotes, "ever have trouble concealing your ak47? Well with the new thuggie concealment isnt a problem, garunteed to fit an arsenal of weapons" or "ever get the urge to kid nap a child 5 foot or smaller, but never hada way to hide them for the trip to your rape van? Well now with the thuggie hideing small children is no longer a problem with the cappacity to hold three small babies!"


----------



## dmike

I still don't believe that people wear this things by their own free will. They must have been abducted, had a chip placed in their brain to like ridiculous looking clothing and then placed back on the earth, with a tall hoodie,a set of skis and a lift ticket. 

That Thuggie website was a good find, very funny!


----------



## Torstein

dmike said:


> I still don't believe that people wear this things by their own free will. They must have been abducted, had a chip placed in their brain to like ridiculous looking clothing and then placed back on the earth, with a tall hoodie,a set of skis and a lift ticket.
> 
> That Thuggie website was a good find, very funny!


Thuggies probably dont function that well for riding, I think they're more of a wear around the house deal. I just want something thats like 35ish inches.


----------



## snafs

........nevermind


----------



## Inky

Try asking on Newschoolers, almost all of them wear blank tall hoodies so I'm guessing they all know where to get one.


----------



## Torstein

Inky said:


> Try asking on Newschoolers, almost all of them wear blank tall hoodies so I'm guessing they all know where to get one.


I actually have, they seem more to know where to get branded ones. Not blank ones.


----------



## PanHandler

Hooded Sweatshirt


----------



## Torstein

PanHandler said:


> Hooded Sweatshirt


Site has a poor rep, when I went to check out my WOT google add-on kicked in. Not a good thing.


----------



## PanHandler

uh oh. i just googled "Tall hoodie" and that site came up. never bought from them myself, so thanks for the heads up


----------



## Torstein

PanHandler said:


> uh oh. i just googled "Tall hoodie" and that site came up. never bought from them myself, so thanks for the heads up


Eh np, I've googled around and still haven't really found anything. Gonna go thrifting tonight. But I wanna get a few new blank ones, probably to print on.


----------



## Torstein

Found nothing thrifting, all boxy fitting junk. I found a larger flannel at a department store that I'm gonna wear over a hoodie though.


----------



## DiamondCarver

ohhhhhhhh, i thought you meant tee, but i'll post this anyways...


----------



## Torstein

DiamondCarver said:


> ohhhhhhhh, i thought you meant tee, but i'll post this anyways...


Hahaha thats a lil too G for me


----------



## Cerds

Hi, ive found this in ebay. This looks sickness. Also they ship worldwide.

http://www.ebay.es/itm/250957809299?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Does anyone check it? I think i will place a bid, they seem good, lift pocket, zippers ...


----------



## portside

Portside Clothing we offer blank tall hoodies with red trim. Portside also has tall tee's and accessories portsideclothing.com
Blank Tall Hoodies | PortSide Clothing


----------



## Jake0411

*Tall hoodies*



Torstein said:


> Alright, I'm looking for any hoodie company that makes blank hoodies that you have bought and can vouch for. Something that actually fits tall and not boxy. Canadian links would be preferred.


You should check out Corked hoodies. There sick, they have heaps of different styles and there all blank hoodies. Definately the best blank Tall hoodie I have come across, but there from Australia. I bought one from cousin of the dude that makes them when he was doing the season in Whistler. There new range is sick and they still have plain ones. I think they come in 33", 37", and 40". 

I'm not sure if they have a website yet, but you can check them out on: Corked Hoodies | Facebook


----------



## yangah

portsideclothing.com


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Not blank but steezy....at work so can't do the link but goggle



"snow kitty designs" on facebook


----------



## h0z

Jake0411 said:


> You should check out Corked hoodies. There sick, they have heaps of different styles and there all blank hoodies. Definately the best blank Tall hoodie I have come across, but there from Australia. I bought one from cousin of the dude that makes them when he was doing the season in Whistler. There new range is sick and they still have plain ones. I think they come in 33", 37", and 40".
> 
> I'm not sure if they have a website yet, but you can check them out on: Corked Hoodies | Facebook


bumping an old thread.. (sorry) lol!

but my other half has one of these, in Green and Grey (green slob) and he LIVED in it all season (In Australia..) he actually went to school with the guy who makes/designs them.. and they do custom ones too.. and looks decent quality aswell!! 

and they do have a website: Corked Hoodies


Hope this helps (if you havent already decided on one that is!) ^_^


----------



## nina911

forestandlakes.com.au for blank t shirts, maybe help for you.


----------



## Katehill

Torstein said:


> Alright, I'm looking for any hoodie company that makes blank hoodies that you have bought and can vouch for. Something that actually fits tall and not boxy. Canadian links would be preferred.


You can check out PowderPak Parks that is Australia based company for tall hoodies but you can place your order online at :PowderPak Parks in Australia

The hoodies are really impressive and I have bought many hoodies and tees from there.


----------



## jtg

Grinsk said:


> I think this is exactly what you're looking for, they're also Canadian.
> 
> Thuggie – Why Not Apparel Inc.


this is the dumbest thing anyone could wear


----------



## ETM

Dumbest craze ever [email protected] these days 
(never thought I would say that lol)


----------



## PorkCereal

The multiple necros on this thread. Let it die


----------



## ETM

PorkCereal said:


> The multiple necros on this thread. Let it die


shut up noob


----------



## SnowDragon

Katehill said:


> You can check out PowderPak Parks that is Australia based company for tall hoodies but you can place your order online at :PowderPak Parks in Australia
> 
> The hoodies are really impressive and I have bought many hoodies and tees from there.


Do you realize that this thread is years old and the OP is long gone?


----------



## SnowDragon

ETM said:


> shut up noob


I'm with the noob on this one. :facepalm3:


----------



## Deacon

GreyDragon said:


> Do you realize that this thread is years old and the OP is long gone?


Yeah, but Kate has a website to spam, look how well it's working.


----------



## Mystery2many

All those stupid wanna be steezy skier park turds wearing long ass hoodies and sweat shirts look like they're wearing a dress, which is fitting because they are all BITCHES!

:skibanana:


----------



## Katehill

GreyDragon said:


> Do you realize that this thread is years old and the OP is long gone?


Oh yes, this thread is years old. :facepalm1:

I didn't notice that.
Appologise for my mistake guys. :embarrased1:


----------

